# NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available!



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We are very happy to announce that Neuspeed has just released their very popular P-Flo Intake for the MK V 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit. Check out pictures and pricing below! 








Neuspeed P-Flo Air Intake Kit w/Stainless Steel Heat Shield (2.5L Only) - $249.99 Shipped!
*Description:*
The NEUSPEED P-Flo intake uncorks the intake side of VWs 2.5L engine. Although the factory airbox does a great job of muffling noise, it is inefficient. Installing the P-Flo improves efficiency and produces more horsepower and torque. The stainless heatshield helps to keep intake temperatures low and looks great as well.
As with all P-Flo kits, the system utilizes a multi-layer cotton gauze filter that is both washable and reusable and traps dirt better than the OE paper filter. Additionally, the filter flows much better as well!
*This P-Flo Fits:*
MK V Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L
MK V Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L

*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.
*Shipping:*
FREE Ground shipping in the continental U.S. only! All orders will be shipping via UPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be charged additional shipping fees.
*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards and Paypal. All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. Call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS to place your order over the phone.
*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 8AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 8AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed
*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our new 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*IM:* [email protected]
*AIM:* NickAtNamotors
*MSN:* [email protected]
*Yahoo:* NickAtNamotors
Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:24 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! ([email protected])*

If this puppy is any better than the evo then I'm gonna s*** myself







; I bought my evo a few weeks ago. No info on gains? And is it just me but where does the air temp sensor go? 
edit: I just noticed a hole on the left most side of the heat shield, Neuspeed didn't stick the sensor there did they?










_Modified by david8814 at 4:08 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

we need dynos...


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks good. do you got to rewire the MAF sensor?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_we need dynos...

Neuspeed tell us 10-12 horsepower increase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_looks good. do you got to rewire the MAF sensor?

The way Neuspeed's kit is built, there is no need to extend the MAF sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_If this puppy is any better than the evo then I'm gonna s*** myself







; I bought my evo a few weeks ago. No info on gains? And is it just me but where does the air temp sensor go? 
edit: I just noticed a hole on the left most side of the heat shield, Neuspeed didn't stick the sensor there did they?









_Modified by david8814 at 4:08 PM 10-3-2007_

Neuspeed has a provision on the bracket for the 2006 and 2007 model cars that have the temp sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


I hear you p c, this is more solid evidence of an original and well-engineered design that works, further vindicated and institutionalized this week by the appearance of the latest player in the 2.5 intakes arena, the 'first-in-all' company...you say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I say I expected more creativity and imagination. Go figure.
The next engine part, the A5201 tuned equal-length SS304 header is close to start production while prototyping for the third engine component should commence by mid Nov.







Cheers everyone, vic at evo.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! ([email protected])*

we need dyno and I would like to see some pics of this installed.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*

Vic, is there anything you can do legally? I mean that is a total copy of your intake. There has to be something, I would be pissed. 
ps
I have the evo intake and it is great!


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_Vic, is there anything you can do legally? I mean that is a total copy of your intake. There has to be something, I would be pissed. 
ps
I have the evo intake and it is great!

Thanks, this is more an ethical question specially considering who is involved, it is a big dissapointement to see these tactics in the VW community. Maybe the infection from dealing in the other import compact market while claiming VW loyalty has started to set in. There is no doubt about the intention here. Legally there is not much to do that is worth my time and energy, and i am sure they know it as well as usually happens in this instances. 
Our engine program does not stop at just 'cosmetically' enhancing the performance of the engine with softcore parts as has been their tradition. We will be getting progressively more specific with this engine in the next weeks and this will be plain to see for everyone. It is still all about the 2.5 engine








Thanks for the support, vic at evo.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*

Well, to all the haters, let me point a few things out. First, Neuspeed has been producing P-Flo's with heat shields as brackets for the past 10 years, so this concept is nothing new to them. Maybe your allegations should be directed in the opposite direction??
Just because something looks similar does not make it a copy. How many combinations are possible for this motor that would work? Anything you produce has to have a bracket of some sort for support and all the necessary ports off the intake tube. After that, how much room is there for variation? Take a look at all the 2.0T intakes on the market. Strikingly similar aren't they?
This Neuspeed intake is different... such as:
- Stainless steel heat shield, not 16 gauge steel
- Location of the intake air temp sensor is located at the snorkel before the filter like the OEM setup (not in another pipe like the EVO)
In addition, to those that think Neuspeed makes cosmetic parts... perhaps you haven't visited there site in the past... ohhhh.... 20 years?!?!? It's quite obvious they make a lot of performance oriented parts that produce real numbers.
But... thanks for hijacking our thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*



NAMotorsports said:


> Well, to all the haters, let me point a few things out. First, Neuspeed has been producing P-Flo's with heat shields as brackets for the past 10 years, so this concept is nothing new to them. Maybe your allegations should be directed in the opposite direction??
> Justin, no need to get personal or even defensive here as no one is 'hating' no one. I am replying to the many comments recently from existing A5301 evointake users who, just like me, have also noticed features that go beyond the simple similarities you point out, or don't point out. Like the silicon hose and inserts shape and concept left out in your list. That's all.
> Did not mean to crash your thread but this had to be addressed.
> In the meantime, there are many parts to de designed.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

so this is considered a short ram intake right..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_so this is considered a short ram intake right..

That is correct! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can we get some pics of this installed?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_\
Just because something looks similar does not make it a copy. How many combinations are possible for this motor that would work? Anything you produce has to have a bracket of some sort for support and all the necessary ports off the intake tube. After that, how much room is there for variation? Take a look at all the 2.0T intakes on the market. Strikingly similar aren't they?


true, theres not that many different things they can do for an intake


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h-townjetta* »_can we get some pics of this installed?

should look similar to this


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We need pictures of this installed on a car, so the first person who calls me and is willing to take pictures of the kit installed will get free shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
1-877-NAMOTORS, ext. 705
YOU MUST CALL FOR THIS DEAL!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

The free shipping offer has been taken. Can't wait to see those installed pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can i just buy the heat shield? 
Edit: Nvm, dumb question. Its obvs comes as a kit


_Modified by subwoffers at 2:32 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

In stock and ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guidot (Nov 10, 2006)

Could I have a serious answer to a question?
What is the serious markup on these? I bought an Injen for a 240sx 5 years ago with about 3 feet of mandrel bent aluminum for $199.
This is $249 for 8" of tubing and less rubber. What gives?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (guidot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guidot* »_Could I have a serious answer to a question?
What is the serious markup on these? I bought an Injen for a 240sx 5 years ago with about 3 feet of mandrel bent aluminum for $199.
This is $249 for 8" of tubing and less rubber. What gives?

Well, there are a lot of factors to consider when looking at price. Just because one company sells an intake for less than another company does not mean they are equal. You have to consider things like quality of materials used, quality of workmanship, where the parts are manufactured, and of course just the manufacturer themselves. There are different types of aluminum just like there are different types of steel.
You also have to consider the market. Parts (both aftermarket and OEM) for european cars tend to be priced a lot higher than comparable parts for Japanese cars.
If we were to sell this intake at something like $199 there would really be no point in us selling it at all, so the markup on our side probably isn't as much as you'd think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (guidot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guidot* »_Could I have a serious answer to a question?
What is the serious markup on these? I bought an Injen for a 240sx 5 years ago with about 3 feet of mandrel bent aluminum for $199.
This is $249 for 8" of tubing and less rubber. What gives?

One more thing is in five years since you purchased that intake, the cost of materials and engergy has increased, thus increasing productions costs for companies.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! ([email protected])*

Nick here are the pics of the installed intake. I am loving it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

That looks great, thanks for the pictures. I'm going to use them on our site if that's ok with you!
How was the install?


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that is fine with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the install was very easy, it took 30-40 mins.


_Modified by h-townjetta at 6:21 AM 10-28-2007_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

The location of the temp sensor still bugs me... I'm not an engineer and I'm not familiar with the design of the temperature sensor, but common sense and a basic knowledge of science would suggest that were the heat shield to warm up, it would conduct heat to the sensor, giving it a faulty reading. Hopefully that's not the case, and the sensor only reads at the very tip. Anyone know for sure? No speculation if possible.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (david8814)*

I am not totally sure about the temp sensor location being a problem but I can tell you that I have about 150 miles now and NO CEL!










_Modified by h-townjetta at 10:20 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h-townjetta* »_that is fine with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (vr_vento95)*

the cover fits. there is a pic with it off and one with it on.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (h-townjetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Nick, Is it safe to assume that this intake is CARB legal just as all the other Neuspeed intakes before it and will come with the sticker that says so?
Thanks
~Andie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Nick, Is it safe to assume that this intake is CARB legal just as all the other Neuspeed intakes before it and will come with the sticker that says so?
Thanks
~Andie

Andie,
This intake is currently in testing now for CARB certification, this can take up to 6 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Also, for everyone asking this intake will fit with the OEM engine cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
should look similar to this









This looks really nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We just received a huge shipment of these. They are in stock and ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

My cel came on today after installing my neuspeed intake 2 days ago, 200 miles later. If anyone has any idea what is wrong could you please help. thanks


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

like any other intake/CEL problem, check all the fittings and airways making sure everything is tight. (i'm assuming thats the first thing you did...) after that i think you're on you're own...
ps shoulda got evoair!


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*

I have almost 1000 miles on my neuspeed intake and I have not had a CEL. I would def check all the fittings first as mclothier said. Do you have any pics of it installed? Do you have vag-com to let us know what CEL?


_Modified by h-townjetta at 5:21 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

cel shut off today when i got out of class... wierd, my vag-com is coming tomorow so im gonna check into it see if it logged the data


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
This looks really nice.

Then buy it... that's the Evo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_cel shut off today when i got out of class... wierd, my vag-com is coming tomorow so im gonna check into it see if it logged the data

We haven't had any customers have CEL issues with this intake. Let us know what VAG com says, I'll be curious to see what the code is!


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

Turns out when i plug in vag com that the system was running to lean, very odd, i guess my atf was off... but i looked online it said it can be caused by too much oil on the filter and it could have obstucted the maf, wierd though becuase i didnt oil it myself and it wasnt really too oily.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! ([email protected])*

Just ordered one!


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

is this CARB approved?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_is this CARB approved?

It is not currently CARB approved... but it is in the process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

What happened to the ITG filters like other P-flo intakes? The grey foam ones? Or am I thinking of the wrong intake?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_What happened to the ITG filters like other P-flo intakes? The grey foam ones? Or am I thinking of the wrong intake?

dude thats eurosport


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_
It is not currently CARB approved... but it is in the process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holding out for CARB approval to make a purchase. Hope you guys have a juicy stock of them on-hand when the CARB thing comes through


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Got another shipment from Neuspeed. These are in stock and ready to ship. Order by 3PM EST for same day shipping. We also ship all over the world... contact us for a quote outside of the U.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

has anybody tried a dry fliter on the short ram or any CAI?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_has anybody tried a dry fliter on the short ram or any CAI?

Not sure if anyone has tried one on this setup, but we have had quite a few customers use AEM dryflow filters on their intakes. The main difference of course comes when you have to clean the filter. Aside from that everything else is essentially the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

Hey, I gotta thank you guys at NAM for the intake. Great quality, got to me on time, and a super-super easy install!!!!
















The first night, I threw a CEL







The next day I put a little oil on the 2 o-rings, and reset the ECU (unplugged the battery terminal for a few hours). 400 miles and 2 days later, no problems. 
I think you guys should include slightly larger o-rings with the inatke and suggest resetting the ECU to let the car re-learn itself.


















cheers guys!!!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Notice all the people asking for CARB certification are from Cali including myself... I'll be holding out untill CARB aswell...


----------



## chitimedub (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

How does it sound?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Just got another shipment from Neuspeed. All of these are in stock and ready to ship. Order by 3PM eastern for same day shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! ([email protected])*

just bought the neuspeed intake


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_just bought the neuspeed intake









Thanks for the order! That shipped out yesterday, so you should see it by the end of the week.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i just put over 800 miles on my intake i put on a few weeks ago and no CELs! combined with my exhaust, ive made a noticable gain. i can really feel it going from first to second, thanks!!


----------



## mk5 rabbit s (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (h-townjetta)*

fairly new to the tuning world. how difficult would you say it is to install this intake for someone with less than 10 total hours of car work? is this an ideal intro intake upgrade? thanks for any information, i'm itchin to get some aftermakets into my car.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Neuspeed 2.5L Jetta and Rabbit P-Flo Intake Now Available! (mk5 rabbit s)*

Intakes don't require a whole lot of experience... it'll probably take you 45 minutes to an hour and most of that will be pulling the factory airbox components from under the hood.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

I got this intake 6 months ago. Had it installed 3 times, CEL won't go away for more than a day. 
I don't know what the hell to do anymore. Code is MAF sensor..excessive air. 
I'm pissed off. It's a nice intake. 
Guys as namotors are great though. Justin is extremely helpful. I buy all my mods from them.
It has to be a defective unit. I've had 2 audi/vw shops look at it, reinstall it. Nothing. 
Now I can't pass my inspection

















_Modified by Thefastlane425 at 7:23 AM 10/8/2008_


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

anyone running an 08 with these intakes not throwing a cel?


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: ([]V[]addog)*

06 here<--


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_I got this intake 6 months ago. Had it installed 3 times, CEL won't go away for more than a day. 
I don't know what the hell to do anymore. Code is MAF sensor..excessive air. 
I'm pissed off. It's a nice intake. 
Guys as namotors are great though. Justin is extremely helpful. I buy all my mods from them.
It has to be a defective unit. I've had 2 audi/vw shops look at it, reinstall it. Nothing. 
Now I can't pass my inspection
















_Modified by Thefastlane425 at 7:23 AM 10/8/2008_

Spoke to you on the phone today, so I know you know whats going on, but I just want to clarify for everyone else.
Real early on with these parts there were a small number of 2.5L cars that were throwing CELs with these intakes. Since then Neuspeed has fixed this issue so that you won't get CELs anymore.
Thefastlane425 is going to be receiving the fix that Neuspeed came out with, so that should take care of his problem. But, if anyone else is having this same problem, and ordered from us, let me know. Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

just ordered one two days ago. cant wait!


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

So, will this fit a 2010 Golf 2.5L? 

Or am I your test case?

TIA!!!!!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

This has been addressed in another thread. According to Neuspeed's website, the product is supposed to fit the new MkVI. Another user mentioned he had seen it installed on MkVI Golf 2.5 on another forum. Dont think anyone here has tried/done it yet. Let me know how it goes because I want to get one for my 2010 Golf.

And I'm also quite shocked that this has not been a major topic of discussion on this forum; that very few intakes are compatible with the new MkVI. None of the CAIs will fit the new engine bay or redesigned bumper. And the only SRI advertised as compatible with the new car is the Neuspeed unit. ONLY.

Why arent you guys talking about this????? Its almost maddening! I guess not too many ppl on here have the new Golf yet or something?


----------



## belt93 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does this fit on a 2012 jetta 2.5


----------



## belt93 (Jul 15, 2012)

Will this fit on the 2012 jetta 2.5


----------

